# 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI



## ChickenHawk1995 (20. Mai 2015)

*2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem und zwar möchte ich 2 Monitore  an meine Grafikkarte anschließen.
Mein Samsung TV bekommt ein Bild über ein DVI zu HDMI Kabel, leider mein neuer Samsung S24D390 Monitor über ein HDMI Kabel nicht.
Die Bildschirmauflösung zeigt mir keinen zweiten Monitor an, nur meinen TV.
Auch die Tastenkombination: Windows+P und dann auf erweitert bringt nichts.
Ich habe auch alle aktuellen Treiber installiert.

Mein PC: 
CPU: I5 2500k
GPU: GTX 960
Mainboard: Asrock H67M
RAM: 8GB DDR3

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen und ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus für eure Hoffentlich hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

Tausch die Kabel, wenn dann der andere Monitor funktioniert ist Dein Kabel im Arsch.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

Welches Betriebssystem? Win7, 8, 8.1, 10?
Schon mal im Geräte-Manager geguckt, ob unter Monitore zwei Einträge auftauchen?
Treiber für die GraKa sind halbwegs aktuell?


----------



## ChickenHawk1995 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

@ HisN Die Kabel funktionieren beide.
@Kusanar Betriebsystem Win 7 und es wird im Geräte Manager nur Monitor Eintrag angezeigt.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*



ChickenHawk1995 schrieb:


> @ HisN Die Kabel funktionieren beide.



D.h. im Klartext, beide Kabel bringen am Monitor ein Bild, am TV aber nicht?
Ich will nur rausfinden, was Du schon versucht hast. Bitte möglichst wenig Infos preisgeben.


----------



## ChickenHawk1995 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

Naja im Prinzip funktioniert dieses Kabel: KabelDirekt 1m HDMI > DVI 24+1 Adapterkabel - TOP: Amazon.de: Elektronik
bei beiden Monitoren und wenn ich das normale HDMI Kabel benutze bei einem Monitor (egal welchen) mit meinem Notebook zu verbinden geht das auch.  Also kann das normale HDMI kabel nicht kaputt sein.

Das ganze hat auch schon nicht mit meiner alten GTX 560 ti (GPU) nicht funktioniert, dann bin ich davon ausgegangen das der HDMI port bei der alten Graka kaputt ist und hab mir die neue gekauft.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

Du hast also ne neue Graka gekauft,
Du hast die Kabel auf Funktion getestet.
Du hast den Monitor der nicht geht mit dem Kabel das nicht geht am Laptop zur Mitarbeit überredet.

D.h. das einzige was Deinem Glück im Weg steht ist das Windows bzw. die Grafikkarte. Die bleiben als Möglichkeit offen.

Wenn nur der TV, der kein Bild gibt, am Rechner ist (der andere Moni abgesteckt, nicht nur abgeschaltet), gibt es dann ein Bios-Post-Bild wenn Du den Rechner neu startest?
Das würde ein zerhacktes Windows als Ursache möglich machen.


----------



## ChickenHawk1995 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

Ja es kommt dann ein Bios-Post-Bild.
Was meinst du mit zerhacktes Windows?


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

Na wenn der Bios-Post ein Bild zeigt, aber Windows nicht, dann liegt es wohl am Windows das kein Bild kommt und nicht am Kabel oder am Monitor oder an der Grafikkarte, weil alles das funktioniert ja scheinbar zum Bios-Post.
Schön das wir das bis hierhin geklärt haben


----------



## Kusanar (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore am Pc anschließen über Hdmi und DVI*

Mal eine ganz doofe Frage: Richtig eingesteckt ist alles? Also beide Kabel an der Grafikkarte? Dein Mainboard hat ja auch HDMI und DVI-Ausgänge... 

Wenn beide Kabel an der GraKa stecken: Lad dir mal bei nVidia die neuesten Grafikkarten-Treiber und installier die mal. Vielleicht hats hier was am Grafikkarten-Treiber. Scheint definitiv an der Software zu liegen, wenn beide (Monitor und Fernseher) für sich alleine laufen.


----------

